# Texas/OK IASCA Judges Training



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

All,
I am pleased to announce that we will be hosting an IASCA Judges Training in Plano Texas at Soundscape Car Audio (2901 N Central Expy #117, Plano, TX 75075) on April 22 and 23, 2017.
This is a 2 day training session that covers SQ and Install training.
Cost and details will follow very shortly but we are locked in for a date, a location and have a commitment from Moe at IASCA.
If you have specific questions please feel free to reach out to me directly via email at [email protected], via FB on the Red River Shootout page https://www.facebook.com/Red-River-Shootout-1734806316767250/?ref=bookmarks or via PM here.

Stay tuned for details!!
Howard


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

UPDATE!!!
Cost of training is going to be $150.
IASCA is going to be putting a link up on their site for a direct signup and payment in the next few days, once that is up I will insert it here.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

All, here is the link to register and pay for the Texas IASCA SQ Judge Training.
If you have any questions please let me know or contact Moe at IASCA directly.

IASCA SQ Judges Training TEXAS |Store | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.

Thanks
H-


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Lets get this back to the top.
Lots of you guys have asked for this, click the link, signup and lets fill those seats!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Alright people, there are officially 8 days left to register for the training class, we need to fill up this class with 15 people for it to happen. Follow the link above and sign up, this has been years in the making in this region and LOTS of people have asked me to organize it.
If you have any questions please let me know, I am happy to answer them


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

This sounds like a great learning opportunity.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

High Resolution Audio said:


> This sounds like a great learning opportunity.


It will be, I have asked two of the most respected set of ears to help teach the critical listening section of the training and one of the most respected installers in the country to help teach the install section of the training. The $150 cost is a small price to pay for a couple of days with these people.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

From Nick Wingate...Here's the deal folks. There are only a limited number of weekends that James, Chris and yours truly can be together to do this. We haven't done one of these trainings in a very long time. We have gotten together a pretty righteous home system to set up and demo for everyone to hear. We have as of today 5 world class SQ cars committed to be there so each of you attending can listen to and actually judge on Sunday. Just so everyone understands, this will not only benefit judges or potential judges, it will benefit anyone who would like to compete in IASCA or just have a better understanding of music as a whole. Those of us who have committed to do this have over 60 years experience in Music and Audio. Having all of us together at one place doesn't happen very often and I would strongly urge anyone who loves car audio to attend this. We may not be able to do this again for a while.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Im thinking real hard about this. Only issue is it will only be two weeks post op from having my arm rebuilt.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

truckerfte said:


> Im thinking real hard about this. Only issue is it will only be two weeks post op from having my arm rebuilt.


Luckily I wont be asking you to do any heavy lifting


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Luckily I wont be uhasking you to do any heavy lifting


Lol, its not so much that as the 6 hour drive. Technically I'm not supposed to be behind the wheel for 4 weeks. But I've never been a "compliant patient." And it will be a nice break from trying to unravel the mysteries of REW and DSP. I figure I could learn some helpful **** there, lol.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man I work this weekend... Sucks!!! Other wise I would be there... I will be in Dallas next week btw...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Man I work this weekend... Sucks!!! Other wise I would be there... I will be in Dallas next week btw...


Give me a call today to talk when you get a chance, NEED to hear this version of the truck.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

OK, signed up.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Great opportunity for the okies to wear their ou gear, oh who are we kidding


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

One last bump......


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

hey, i sent the cash, should i be expecting a reg packet or something, or just show up sat?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

​


truckerfte said:


> hey, i sent the cash, should i be expecting a reg packet or something, or just show up sat?


Shoot me an email, [email protected]

There is no packet, training starts at 9AM on Saturday and Sunday morning so I would be there at maybe 8:45.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

chefhow said:


> ​
> Shoot me an email, [email protected]
> 
> There is no packet, training starts at 9AM on Saturday and Sunday morning so I would be there at maybe 8:45.


OK, thanks.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

$700 for airfare is a bit too steep for me. I've been keeping an eye out since the class was announced in case of a price drop, but it's just too high.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Attention everyone attending Judge Training this weekend the following info is very important!!

When: Saturday and Sunday April 22 and 23. Class begins at 9AM promptly both days, please plan to arrive at 8:45 so we can get started on time, lots of info to cover in two days.

Where: Soundscape Car Audio has been generous in letting us use their space for both days. The address is 2901 N Central Expy #117 Plano Texas 75075 972.424.8000

What to bring: Your self, pen/pencil, notebook for taking down notes and an open mind

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me either thru FB or email at [email protected]
Thanks
Howard


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

had a blast. next opportunity to hang out with some crazy people and enjoy some SQ is Aggieland show. You have got to make it out.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone involved whether as a trainer or a trainee it was a FANTASTIC event that had more than just training, we had some meaningful discussions about many of the things that concern all of us involved in this hobby.


----------

